# Tx Jim Assistance



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Looking for a checklist so I don’t miss something simple. 2355 hydraulics quit Friday. Worked flawless on 1900 bales grappling 10 at a time on Thursday. Friday grappled the first 10 and lifted them to stack and took a phone call. Left tractor running. Went back to work and nothing. Loader won’t move, 3pt won’t raise, scv no pressure, steering seems slightly rough but for most part working flawlessly. Pto and hi/lo work as they should. Going to check screen and change filter which is done yearly. Loader is a 245 operated independently.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

If steering didn't operate I'd suspect frt hyd pump coupler had failed & frt hyd pump shaft wasn't turning BUT I still suggest to check to be sure frt pump shaft is turning when engine crankshaft turns. 
I think it's possible that pressure(flow) control valve(photo below) is blocking pressure/flow to 3 pt/scv's & FEL.
2 relatively simple tests are disconnect & cap power steering supply line shown in your photo to isolate steering valve from hyd system & disconnect FEL control valve return hose from tractor, plug fitting on tractor & aim open return hose into hyd filler hole. With control lever in neutral start engine & no oil should exit open return hose.
With hyd oil at operating temp, 3pt raised look inside open hyd filler hole behind seat for moving hyd oil. Moving oil indicates leaking rockshaft control seals.
Disconnect/reconnect any quick couplers associated with FEL
Good luck with your hyd diagnostics & check you PM box.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you. Yes I had confirmed front pump shaft turning. Forgot to mention that. Will update when I get more into it.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

After cleaning and reassembling the pressure control valve, all functions are working. Thank you


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

You're very welcome. Just goes to prove even an blind squirrel such as myself can luck into finding a acorn!
Jim


----------

